# Subho Nababarsha



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2010)

*i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff17/tucmuc/oca_2/ny_bl_01.jpg



SUBHO NABABARSHA ​


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2010)

Subho nabobarsho bondhura...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2010)

Happy New years day, to all Bengalis here.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 15, 2010)

Wishing you all a very happy new year     ~!V!~


----------



## Rahim (Apr 15, 2010)

Happy Bengali New Year


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think there is any Bengali here? 
Many are from Kolkata, but non-bengalis.. 
Wishing you all a very happy new year.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

Subho noboborsho guys.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 15, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I don't think there is any Bengali here?
> Many are from Kolkata, but non-bengalis..
> Wishing you all a very happy new year.


Krishnendu Sarkar is  You joining Shiv Sena, you racist!!!


----------

